# cat c section



## loopy.lisab (Jul 11, 2009)

hi i have just had to leave my cat at the vets for a c section.the vet is not sure if the kitten is alive.she said she will have her home by tonight.but didnt tell me when does anybody know how long it takes and also what sort of care the kitten will need is it survives? will my cat be able to nurse or should i get some milk for the kitten.what else will i need?
thanks lisa


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Hiya, aww poor mummy, shel be fine though...and i hope the kitten is fine too..prob be best if you get some replacement milk, i use lactol-get that from pets at home, also youl need a kitten/puppy feeding set, it contains bottle teats and cleaning brush...
just incase you do need to help...

Feeding is every 2 hours im affraid and does take up alot of time, but the baby needs to survive somehow...

Also you will need to wipe their bottoms after each feed to help stimulate their business...

Keep mummy cat warm and just keep feeding her as normal...she hopefully will feed the kitten but theres a guide foor you just incase she doesnt...

good luck, keep us posted...


----------



## Anwen (Jul 10, 2009)

I've never had to hand feed, but it sounds like it's a hard slog, so good luck with that. I hope Mummy cat recovers well and quickly and that little one is safe and sound!
x


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

hey she should still feed straight after the my queen did but just have some lactol ready and feeding ever 2 hours is tiring but worth it in the end 

hope she gets well quickly and the kitten is nice and healthy 

my queen was home within 2 hours of taking her for the op


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed the kitten is ok, im sure mum will be fine, do keep us posted as to how it goes when they come home,x


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

aww hope all goes well , got my fingers crossed for mummy and you 
julie xx


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Hope all is well with your lttle lady and kit!! xx


----------



## loopy.lisab (Jul 11, 2009)

hi thanks for all your advise.unfortanatley when they opened her up there was no kitten just a mass of cells.im back at the vets today so im hopeing they can explaine some more about what happened.my cat is home but very unhappy think she is pineing for the kitten.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that news. Did she look pregnant, and show all the signs??


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww, poor kitty  I hope she is feeling better soon x


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Aww bless her...she thought she was gonna be a mummy...big hug from us xx


----------

